# The mystery of the turtle's long life span- revealed!



## Team Gomberg (Feb 6, 2014)

A friend just sent this to me! Cracked me up...




Ugh...I made a typo in the title. Forgot the "s" Boo


----------



## AZtortMom (Feb 6, 2014)

I love it [FACE WITH STUCK-OUT TONGUE AND WINKING EYE]


----------



## diamondbp (Feb 6, 2014)

God said "Let there be turtles" and God saw that they were freakin awesome lol


----------



## mike taylor (Feb 6, 2014)

Lmao!


----------



## wellington (Feb 6, 2014)

I love the turtles life. I try to imitate it when ever I can


----------



## Team Gomberg (Feb 6, 2014)

Thanks to the mod who fixed the title 

Glad you all like this, too. I knew you would


----------



## Elohi (Feb 6, 2014)

Hehehe lol. Good one!


----------



## kathyth (Feb 6, 2014)

That's a good one, Heather!
Love it!


----------



## TortsNTurtles (Feb 6, 2014)

I love it!!!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Feb 6, 2014)

This is to Wellington
Torts eat grass , carry their house on their back , and make baby's at 150 yrs ! Witch is the part you live by ?


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 7, 2014)

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> This is to Wellington
> Torts eat grass , carry their house on their back , and make baby's at 150 yrs ! Witch is the part you live by ?



I am thinking Barb goes most with the basking in the warmth of a summer's sun.


----------



## bouaboua (Feb 7, 2014)

I try to learn to do nothing...................


----------



## jjnks kids (Feb 25, 2014)

Very cute


----------

